# crossbreeding LaManchas



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Would there be any reason why one couldn't breed a nubian or boer doe with a LaMancha buck? What would the babies look like? One eared?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Do you need ears for making milk or meat? I think not!

Sounds like it would be interesting....yes I would do it....please show pics if you do!

I'm thinking a mini lop ear...like Border Collie ears!


----------



## Maureen (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, we cross our Nigerian Dwarf buck to our LaMancha doe for mini mancha milk goats.....
pleasant little elf eared bucklings twins were this springs result...maybe next time we will get that doe we so hoped for!!
Maureen


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

When I first got goats I had Nubian/Alpine/Nigerian does who had airplane ears. They were bred to a LaMancha buck. One kidded with a buckling who had LaMancha ears. The other kidded with a doeling with airplane ears. My guess is it is a toss up.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

From what I have seen LaMancha ears TEND to be dominant when it comes to the kids...TENDS to be I say. Not all the time. Most of the time though if you breed a LaMancha to a different breed I would say expect the elf or gopher ears. Bit longer than normal but still.

MotherClucker


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Have seen quite a few LaMancha/Nubian crosses. They all had airplane ears, which was kinda weird looking. They seem to make great milk goats though.


----------



## bethlaf (May 26, 2004)

chuck youre such a joker !!!

everyone knows la mancha crosses come out with an EXTRA set of ears !!!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

We have a LaMancha mix.. he's from a LaMancha doe and crossed with Boer to make a freezer baby....huge strapping buckling he is. We also have a tiny Lamancha doe that we plan on breeding to a dwarf to make one of the mini-milkers.


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

This is a question right up my alley. I have several crosses with LaMancha and find the ear thing facinating. The lack of external ear trait is dominate. I have a set of twins this year from a Nubian/Alpine doe crossed with my LaMancha buck. The kids have tiny puppy ears. I have a set of twins from a 1/2 LaMancha 1/4Nubian 1/4 Boer crossed with my LaMancha buck and the doe kid has cookie ears and the buck kid has tiny elf ears (like mom's). In researching the history of the LaMancha breed (a recently developed breed and only American breed of dairy goat) the origins were of some earless goats from Spain that someone crossed with Nubian and Swiss (Toggs originally I think). I have a Boer buck and a LaMancha buck and there should not ever be a question of "who's your daddy?"... that LaMancha buck knocks the ears plumb off!


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i've had a nub/manch cross who would almost every time, give twins, one w/long nub ears, the other w/elf ears....and she was a very good milker, so are her daughters.
oh, and she was always bred to a nubian buck.....and her sire was a nubian....she had elf ears.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## havenberryfarm (Dec 9, 2003)

I got some kids from Willoway Farms recently that were pygmy LaMancha crosses. Pyganchas. Anyway of 6 kids, they all had tiny little puppy ears and are the cutest little things you ever saw! Their ears were about 3/4 -1 inch long. Their temperment is really great too. Very sweet tempered so far, not overly whiny like my Nubians. Of course they are still pretty young, so we'll see.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

LaMancha ears tend to be dominant! lol
We had two Nubian/LaMancha dams one year (one had elf ears, the other had shorter Nubian ears). Had 24 kids out of a purebred Nubian buck..of those 24 kids (there were only five kids that were 3/4 Nubian) one of our 3/4 Nubian, 1/4 LaMancha doelings had the LaMancha ears. She just had a doeling with the LaMancha ears as well. It is coming through from that original LaMancha sire!

We used a LaMancha buck for two years and have four daughter from him still. Three have elf ears and on one the Saanen ears came through stronger...we are still seeing LaMancha eared offspring out of those dams on a regular basis and out of their offspring. Baby throws a LaMancha eared doeling every year. It usually shows up in the dams that have the elf ears though. Snow White (the Saanen eared doe) doesn't throw LaMancha ears much, if at all. Danielle(Nubian/LaMancha), Utopia(Pygmy/LaMancha), and Baby(Pygmy/LaMancha) all throw them regularly. We consider it strange when they have twins without at least one having them.









The doe in the way back is a Pygmy/LaMancha cross.
The other elf eared doe is the 3/4 Nubian, 1/4 LaMancha (her twin sister is the brown doe in the front left with the looong ears).








Here's her Dam, Danielle with one of this year's twin bucks...both had longer ears.








Here is Elegance's daughter from this year. Those LaMancha ears go back to her great grandfather on the dam's side.


----------

